# First stick of 2018.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Getting started on what will be my first stick of 18. Work with a 3"x 6" block of sycamore. The subject is my shop mate Mandy. I am not sure what I will use for the shank. I will post the progress.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

What a cute pup! Love the grain in that sycamore.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm sure she'll be flattered. 

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Stage two.

Sadly I am not an artist. I cannot look at a subject and draw it. I can't draw a very good stickman. So I copy mostly using pictures. The cut out is 3 inches wide I set the center line at a 1 ½ ". Then using the photos I had taken I took measurements of the muzzle, distance between the inside of the eyes and the brow height. Marking those general measurements on the on the cutout to help me identified the areas of waist. Now this is just my home taught way of starting this type of project. Any input or suggestions always welcome.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

When cutting out I tend to use a top and side views on the block and cut in the two planes (depends on bandsaw cut depth) this removes max waste and give a three dimensional blank to start carving. Looking a good start.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

what you lack in drawing skills will be rectified with your carving the toppers you do always look the part

I tend to work the same way as gloops it saves a lot of time


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There is some progress on my dog topper I have not worked with sycamore before. It is a hard wood and I am having to take it slow But I think it is going to hold detail very well. This is also my first dog topper. I will continue the basic shaping and getting the ears roughed in then focus on the eyes.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking great so far.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

Awesome work!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a step closer to being a topper. The sycamore does not surrender to the blade or chisel; it is a struggle to work it. It does work well with power.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

She's coming along nicely.


----------

